# Rose city reptiles



## Dutch213 (Aug 9, 2021)

I’m new here and did not see a breeder review thread so forgive me if this is posted in the wrong place. I just pre ordered a blue from rose city reptiles tx. Just wanted to see if anyone had any experience with them and if so, could you let me know your opinions. Thanks!


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Aug 10, 2021)

I've heard a lot of good things from rose city. If ypubfollow him on YouTube, he's pretty knowledgeable and even handles the tegus before shipping them out. Honestly you picked a really great breeder.


----------



## Dutch213 (Aug 11, 2021)

Cool. Yeah I’ve been watching all the you tube stuff. There is a lot of content. He really takes good care of his animals and seems like a super good guy.


----------



## onnie0047 (Aug 18, 2021)

Ive been watching him as well since his first videos, id buy from him if I was looking for what he was breeding. Ive used some of his videos in helping me with my Tegus over the years.


----------



## ColdBlooded1 (Aug 18, 2021)

Dutch213 said:


> I’m new here and did not see a breeder review thread so forgive me if this is posted in the wrong place. I just pre ordered a blue from rose city reptiles tx. Just wanted to see if anyone had any experience with them and if so, could you let me know your opinions. Thanks!


Yes I agree, you went with a great breeder who socializes the babies before they go to their new homes.
Congrats!


----------



## Angel Diaz (Aug 19, 2021)

Jeremyxb12 said:


> I've heard a lot of good things from rose city. If ypubfollow him on YouTube, he's pretty knowledgeable and even handles the tegus before shipping them out. Honestly you picked a really great breeder.


He’s a very good & knowledgeable breeder. He even handled his baby tegus so that your tegu is nice and docile by the time you receive it. And if you buy from him you can always reach out to him with any questions, concerns or advice. You won’t regret it. I follow him on you tube since he started breeding tegus from he’s backyard. Now he has his own far and breeding facility. He is very good breeder to buy tegus from.


----------

